# Radius Cantilever vs. Tektro Oryx



## L8ON:The Cross Guy (Dec 9, 2004)

I'd like to get some opinions on these 2 brakes before I purchase 1 of them. Price is around the same . But which one is lighter and works better in wet muddy conditions? Does one squeek more than the other? 
Let me know what you think and THANK YOU in advance


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

*The Tektro's*

seems quite nice at less than $20 per wheel.I put some on the wifes bike and they went on nice and seem like a great value.Haven't tried the others.

Dan


----------



## L8ON:The Cross Guy (Dec 9, 2004)

*Radius*

Has anyone out there used these brakes????? Are they light ?? Do they have good stopping power??(RADIUS from Cyclocrossworld.com)


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

L8ON:The Cross Guy said:


> Has anyone out there used these brakes????? Are they light ?? Do they have good stopping power??(RADIUS from Cyclocrossworld.com)


If you haven't, check the archives. If I recall, they did not get good reviews.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was considering them, but after reading the reviews here (use search function), I steered clear. One review said the were more to be considered a slower downer than a stopper. I picked up a set of Avid Shorty 4's for the same price on ebay.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

L8ON:The Cross Guy said:


> Has anyone out there used these brakes????? Are they light ?? Do they have good stopping power??(RADIUS from Cyclocrossworld.com)


I used the Radius brakes for a couple years (and one racing season). They have great mud clearance, are a snap to set up and will last forever. However, they don't stop too well. If you fiddle with pad composition, you can get them to perform okay -- not what I would call "well."

I've recently traded my under-performing Radius brakes in for a sweet set of Avid Tri-Aligns (circa 1996). Hoo-boy, I like those brakes. Got them on Ebay but don't see any set up for sale now.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*radius*

I got the radius on one bike and tried several others on my other bikes.
The radius are giving me less chatter (stiffer?) than all the others. Need to start changing around to double check this.



L8ON:The Cross Guy said:


> I'd like to get some opinions on these 2 brakes before I purchase 1 of them. Price is around the same . But which one is lighter and works better in wet muddy conditions? Does one squeek more than the other?
> Let me know what you think and THANK YOU in advance


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

L8ON:The Cross Guy said:


> Has anyone out there used these brakes????? Are they light ?? Do they have good stopping power??(RADIUS from Cyclocrossworld.com)


Yep, used Radius brakes this season. Just like everyone else said, it barely works for slowing down but that's about it. Before I go out and buy another set of brakes, I'm going to try Sheldon Brown's idea and use Kool Stop salmon colored pads.
But, if I were buying brakes for the first time, go with Pauls, Empellas or Spookys. Light weight is one thing but don't skimp on the brakes...might end up doing a George of Jungle routine (which I have done before)!


----------

